# Home & 40 acre farm for rent in south-central KY



## Lane Linnenkohl

House and 40 acre farm for rent in Summer Shade, Monroe County, KY.

40 +/- acre homestead/small farm. 1930âs 1.5 story farmhouse, 1 bath,
3 bedrooms. Wood burning stove and propane heater. Refrigerator, electric range included, front loading washer and dryer. Good well, and perennial spring. 

Two storage sheds, root cellar, cold frame and small greenhouse. 

Approximately 20 acres pasture, balance wooded. Pastures fenced with a perimeter of 3 strand electric for rotational grazing. Three garden beds totaling approx. 1,800 square feet built and managed on permaculture principles, another quarter acre tilled garden. Orchards with apple and peach trees, pear tree, cornelian cherry bush, almond tree, blueberry bushes. 

Two corrals, one with shelter attached, one with holding pen and loading chute.

Gardens have been managed using organic principles. Biodynamic preparations have been used sporadically on gardens and other areas of the farm. No chemical fertilizers or pesticides have been used on pastures & fields for at least 9 years.

Thriving small organic/biodynamic farms in close proximity and active farmerâs markets in area.

Rent $850/month, utilities not included.


----------



## 54metalman

Is there any garage or shop on the property? Do you have any photos? I am very interested. Thank you

Chris


----------



## thousandhills

I am the renter of this property and hate to leave it but family health has given me a turn in events. Please do not pass this up.


----------



## kudabena

Lane Linnenkohl said:


> House and 40 acre farm for rent in Summer Shade, Monroe County, KY.
> 
> 40 +/- acre homestead/small farm. 1930âs 1.5 story farmhouse, 1 bath,
> 3 bedrooms. Wood burning stove and propane heater. Refrigerator, electric range included, front loading washer and dryer. Good well, and perennial spring.
> 
> Two storage sheds, root cellar, cold frame and small greenhouse.
> 
> Approximately 20 acres pasture, balance wooded. Pastures fenced with a perimeter of 3 strand electric for rotational grazing. Three garden beds totaling approx. 1,800 square feet built and managed on permaculture principles, another quarter acre tilled garden. Orchards with apple and peach trees, pear tree, cornelian cherry bush, almond tree, blueberry bushes.
> 
> Two corrals, one with shelter attached, one with holding pen and loading chute.
> 
> Gardens have been managed using organic principles. Biodynamic preparations have been used sporadically on gardens and other areas of the farm. No chemical fertilizers or pesticides have been used on pastures & fields for at least 9 years.
> 
> Thriving small organic/biodynamic farms in close proximity and active farmerâs markets in area.
> 
> Rent $850/month, utilities not included.


please call mechele want more info...320-296-1139


----------



## twospirit

Has this property been rented yet? It sounds incredible.


----------



## HeatherDolch

I was wondering if this property is still available?


----------



## Pugnacious

The OP is more than 2 years old..........


----------



## elevate1

Is this property still available? I would like to see pictures if possible. Also how is it heated and air conditioned. Do you allow small dogs?

Thanks
Mike McMAnus
[email protected]


----------



## Mike CHS

The OP hasn't posted since July of 2012


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

We had planned to see the property over a year ago. At that time, it was sold. The family had moved and needed to sell this property. It had been operating under the name of Equus Oaks Farm.

In August of 2012 the owner was seriously injured but recovered well.


----------

